# Recitation Of Jap Ji Sahib, Rehraas Sahib, And Sohilaa And Its Essence In English



## kaur-1 (Nov 15, 2006)

* .:: UNITED SIKHS ::.*

Download free from the above site all the cd's. After every Gurmukhi Bani 'line' recitation, the bani 'line' is also explained in English.!


*Gurbani CD*

*Recitation of Jap Ji Sahib, Rehraas Sahib, and Sohilaa and its essence in English* 







                                 UNITED SIKHS assisted in the production of a special compact disc set of Gurbani ucharan and English interpretation to commemorate 400 years since the revelation of Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji. The CD, based on interpretation by Rajinder Singh (Hayes, UK), features Jap Ji Sahib through seven tracks of recitation and interpretation, in addition to Rehiraas Sahib, in four tracks, and Sohila in one track. These tracks are now available for download below. Please forwad the URL of our website to all of your relations so that they may be inspired by the message of the Guru.
*Please DO NOT link directly to the tracks from your website but instead link to this page or our homepage."*
 



----------------------------------------
 ----------------------------------------

----------------------------------------
 ----------------------------------------


----------

